# need a pick-me-up



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

i had to run up to jackson wyo this week for work. while there i decided to kill a day in Grand teton. I woke at 5:00, and grabed a biscuit at macdoolys, then drove out to teton. i pulled over randomly to the side of the road and got out. holy cow. there were elk bugling all over the place. over the next couple hours i had a blast seeing and videoing elk and a few deer. it was more fun than iv'e had in awhile. I saw well ovr a thousand elk, and saw numerous bulls. spent an hour with a particularly nice 6x7. followed him into the trees and video'd him and his harem for quite awhile. later in the day i was hiking atrail and suddenly a grizzly appeared out of nowhere. i didn't even know she was there till i was 20 yards from her. she seemed a bit putout by my presence, but soon took it ok and then her cub came out of the brush. i got to film them for 30 minutes or so .watched them dig for ground squirrels and munch every thing they saw. it was a great day. i highly recommend it to all. We all need to get out more and enjoy all that is around us.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Throw the footage up on youtube and post a link. I'd love to see it. Nothing better IMO. Well, There is the birth of a child thing, and the cause of the birth of the child. But nothing better after those. :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome! I really love videotaping and watching wildlife too, that is cool that you were able to see a grizzly!


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

That sound's awesome!!! + 1 for the You Tube Video! :mrgreen:


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

man you guys are goin to force an old man to learn all new tricks. I will have my son run me through the paces , and get some cool stuff out there. I have been photographing and video-ing for many years. and have hours and hours of awesome stuff. so i gueass it's time to learn the ropes and get some up .


----------

